# Hobbit films began shooting!



## Black Dragon (Mar 21, 2011)

After many years of bad, bad luck, it has finally happened.  Today the cameras began rolling on the Hobbit films.  

It's actually happening, folks.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 21, 2011)

Saw that. But not so sure about these. Shoehorning Frodo and Galadriel in... we'll see. We'll see. At least Jackson is back at the helm.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to seeing it when it releases. I heard about it months ago.. I forget where I heard it from though LOL.... and I've been anticipating it... I hope it's good


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 22, 2011)

Jackson did an amazing job with LOTR. The Hobbit was the first fantasy book I read and I thoroughly enjoyed. I will have to see how the previews look before I decide whether I will see it in theaters or not.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm pumped for this.  No matter what changes are made to the story, I trust Peter Jackson to capture the essence of the story beautifully.  He's never let me down.


----------



## myrddin173 (Apr 14, 2011)

here's a link to the first behind-the-scenes video posted by Peter Jackson

Videos Posted by Peter Jackson: THE HOBBIT Start of Production [HD] | Facebook


----------



## Behelit (Apr 14, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> here's a link to the first behind-the-scenes video posted by Peter Jackson
> 
> Videos Posted by Peter Jackson: THE HOBBIT Start of Production [HD] | Facebook



Great find. Thanks for posting it. I myself enjoyed it. 

I look forward to The Hobbit. (In fact I need to start reading the book.)


----------



## zdaddy (Apr 23, 2011)

The Hobbit was one of the first books that got me hooked into the world of scifi/fantasy. Waaaaay back in the early 70's! So I've been waiting to see it brought to the big screen for quite awhile! I was quite impressed with the LotR films, so I'm confident he will do a great job with The Hobbit as well.


----------

